# whipping ball



## Antonino54

Dear friends:
I'm trying to understand what is the meaning of "whipping ball" in Spanish. It refers to a part of a planetary industrial mixer.

It says: standart attachments: bowl, beater, hook and whipping ball.

My try is: Olla, batidor, gancho y "bola batiente".

I would appreciate your help with this term in Spanish. Regards.


----------



## gengo

Here is a photo of a whipping ball, which is used to make whipped cream, etc. I assume it would be something similar in an industrial context.  You can figure out what that is called in Spanish.


----------



## Wandering JJ

Bola batidora? You (Antonino) are the native Spanish speaker!!!


----------



## Argieman

The word is "batidor". My mom used it to make cream in a bowl, whipping it with the "batidor" into the bowl. "Batidora" is the machine, that does exactly what my mom used to do, but much faster.


----------



## gengo

Argieman said:


> The word is "batidor".



Pero creo que lo importante (o sea, lo específico) es que el batidor en este caso tiene forma de una bola (o jaula redonda), ya que hay batidores de varias formas.


----------



## Argieman

gengo said:


> Here is a photo of a whipping ball, which is used to make whipped cream, etc. I assume it would be something similar in an industrial context.  You can figure out what that is called in Spanish.


Great photo! that is a "batidor", I´m 100% sure. Now, I don´t know what beater means in the phrase, ´cause it seems to me they are quite the same thing, aren´t they? Is it possible that, in this context, beater may have some other meaning?


----------



## gengo

Argieman said:


> Great photo! that is a "batidor", I´m 100% sure. Now, I don´t know what beater means in the phrase, ´cause it seems to me they are quite the same thing, aren´t they? Is it possible that, in this context, beater may have some other meaning?



They are all batidores of different sorts.  This is a photo of a beater attachment for a kitchen appliance, and again, the industrial version is probably similar.


----------



## Argieman

gengo said:


> Pero creo que lo importante (o sea, lo específico) es que el batidor en este caso tiene forma de una bola (o jaula redonda), ya que hay batidores de varias formas.


I saw the photo, but we don´t call that "batidor". The whipping ball photo is a "batidor".
I found "spatula" as one of the synonims of "beater". This thing in the second photo, with a somewhat different form, may be a spatula, Is that right? 
If it is, the phrase would be "olla, espátula, gancho y batidor"


----------



## whiterabbitg

gengo said:


> Here is a photo of a whipping ball, which is used to make whipped cream, etc. I assume it would be something similar in an industrial context.  You can figure out what that is called in Spanish.



This image is of something also called a 'whisk' and that definitely translates into 'batidor' as Argieman stated.

Thanks
wr


----------



## Rubns

Yo también lo llamaría "batidor" sin importar la forma. "Bola/pelota batidora" para mí es otra cosa, es una bola que se introduce en un "shaker" para evitar que se formen grumos y la mezcla se haga bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Argieman

whiterabbitg said:


> This image is of something also called a 'whisk' and that definitely translates into 'batidor' as Argieman stated.
> 
> Thanks
> wr


Yes, but then, why "beater" is also in the phrase? How can it be translated to avoid the word "batidor"?

(For those interested in argentinian slang, "batidor" also means "whistleblower")


----------



## Rubns

Acabo de caer en la cuenta de que quizá a eso lo llamaría también "varillas" o "varillas para batir". No sé si esta palabra se usa fuera de mi entorno. 

A ver qué opinan otros foreros.
Saludos.


----------



## Argieman

Rubns said:


> Acabo de caer en la cuenta de que quizá a eso lo llamaría también "varillas" o "varillas para batir". No sé si esta palabra se usa fuera de mi entorno.
> 
> A ver qué opinan otros foreros.
> Saludos.


No en argentina. La primera foto de Gengo, es "batidor" y en la foto dice "whipping ball". Lo que no entiendo es que en la misma frase esté "beater", que me parece que es casi lo mismo. 
Como vos decís, a ver que dice la gente del foro (foreros, foristas, forólogos, forenses...bueno, forenses no, es otra cosa. ja!)


----------



## Rondivu

Batidor de varillas. 

http://reposteriapasoapaso.com/utensilios/batidor_varillas.html


----------



## Argieman

Rondivu said:


> Batidor de varillas.
> 
> http://reposteriapasoapaso.com/utensilios/batidor_varillas.html



Sí, ése es un batidor, y al otro también lo llamamos batidor, a secas. A lo mejor, la frase sería " olla, varillas para batir, gancho y batidor" ¿que te parece?


----------

